# Dosing Excel



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

So for my 5 gallon, I want to start dosing excel daily but the dose is 5 mL for every 50 gallons. I should be dosing 0.5 mL everyday but wouldn't it be really really easy to overdose?


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe you could dilute it in water. Now take the 5ml and add that to 95ml of aged clean water. you will have a 100ml solution with 5% excel. then you can simply add 10ml of your solution per day and and you should be good. i should add i dont currently keep plants, so maybe some more experienced plant people have better ideas. Cheers


----------



## ACC (Mar 18, 2012)

It's really easy to overdose with Excel. Apparently the dose they recommend is for a very heavily planted tank. My tank has got only nine plants in it so it was recommended to me that I should dose a third of what the bottle recommends. That comes out at just a few drops every other day. I'm no expert, but my fish seem a lot happier since I cut down the dosage.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

I do what Danw suggested, keeping a bottle with a diluted solution, and then I don't have to worry about overdosing. I do the same thing with my Prime and with my Seachem Comprehensive fertilizer.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

awesome guys, thanks!


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

You could go to any drug store and ask the pharmacist for a 10ml syringe. Makes it really easy to know exactly how much you're putting in. You can also then use it for meds, etc. Works like a charm, mine they didn't even charge me for, just gave it to me for free.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are worried about underdosing, err on the side of caution. I dose half the recommended amount, and do it every second day. This still gives good results.


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Why don't take a look at SeaChem's site. They have dosing calculators, Q&A, info, and tech suppport via e-mail that is bar none the best. They will tell you exactly what to do. Although the previous advice was pretty good too.

Sean



ilam said:


> So for my 5 gallon, I want to start dosing excel daily but the dose is 5 mL for every 50 gallons. I should be dosing 0.5 mL everyday but wouldn't it be really really easy to overdose?


----------

